# Super Lap Battle @ Tsukuba pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not 56k friendly, but who has 56k nowadays?
97 pics total---------enjoy

Comments?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb set of pics, thanks for sharing 

really wish I could have made it....

Luv the Garage Defend red R34.... :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

And the best for last:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great work man.
Thanks for sharing the pics.

Love the engine work in the Signal Z33 !!
...and that 20B sounded like an F1 car


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Some truly cracking pics there. Always liked the Mines R34, but the carbon S2000 has taken my fancy quite a lot.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*mmmhhhhhhhhh*

Great some really nice pics there, have to say its the very lst pic that does it for me.Cant beat a 34 bayside blue ?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Got any results from the day ???

Oh great pics also LOL


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What an awesome set of photo's. Thanks for posting them up.

I'd love to go to an event like that.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Fark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nismo400R (Oct 20, 2005)

Hyrev,

Did i spot a 350z with an sr20 under the bonnet?? how did it do? Was the sun line s15 not there?? Got a soft spot for the s13 and s15 :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

deef said:


> Great some really nice pics there, have to say its the very lst pic that does it for me.Cant beat a 34 bayside blue ?


(But you would say that ! .... lol  )


Most of those cars were simply AWESOME:smokin: . 

Thanks for sharing them....


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

unbelievable pics! love the widebody and all carbon s2000s


----------



## 4age (Mar 18, 2005)

Which one was the fastest?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Not sure about the final round, but the Cyber Evo pulled
a 55.7 second lap time. That is fast, maybe not in PS2!!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

The Mines car runs a Pete Everett codpiece in its bonnet! Obviously they had spies at TOTB......  

Some interesting attempts at aero-d improvements, not so sure about the value of some of them.

Would have loved to be there though and have a good "nose around".

As a tip to anyone going to this sort of event, if they let you, also get pictures of the underneath of the car, front, back and one side. Even better if they let you measure everything!  

DaveG


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Exellent pics.

The ASM widebody s2k is :smokin: 

Did TS run anything, the v35 maybe?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll try and post some track shots tomorrow night. I have over 7Gb of pictures which I still have to go through (don't even want to think about it!)

TS was not present. I really can't recall the last time I saw them at an event like this. They prefer to focus on more showy cars now a days than actual track attack cars. I would have loved to see their V8 TT V35 blast around but I hear it's out of the country


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I have one pic of a R34 4 door Top Secret, but the pic looked
like sh!t. Perhaps a customer car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

TopSecret's 35 GTR is on it's way to the US for the last D1 event then it comes back to Japan for the Tokyo AutoSalon.

The 4 door at Tsukuba is a customer car, same as the 2 in that last pic....

They seem to have concentrated on drift for the last couple of years; that and being very busy at the workshop.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sensational pix. They really sum up the quality of the cars on the day. The Nagisa Auto R34 and R33 were incredble in the open class - only the Cyber Evo and the Pan Speed RX7 were in the same game. The strange thing is, those Nagisa Auto GT-Rs run T88-33D turbos. Who said you need small responsive turbos to run quick times on a tight circuit like Tsukuba. 

Definitely was a great day - the bad weather stayed at Fuji Speedway!

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bloody hell CE28's are popular over in Japan. And yet i thought they were popular over here!!! I guess they're lightweight swing it for the racers

Garage Defend R34 looks sweet, and the Mines car, looking good as always. Subtle yet so aggressive.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for sharing guys!!
Awesome pictures.


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

awesome pictures...

any video clips?


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Hyrev , 

Awesome photos mate , cheers for putting them up!!


----------



## j'cbnr34 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow.. really nice job.... gambatei


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Awesome pics, awesome cars.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Great pics!
I hope you don´t mind i have 97 new desktop wallpapers now? 

What´s that R33 beast with the radiator in the trunk??? Was it the 'Nagisa Auto' R33? ...brutal


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

God, you guys are so lucky.
great pics by the way.
The Mines car doesn`t look quite the same with black wheels, but id still love one.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

andreasgtr said:


> Great pics!
> I hope you don´t mind i have 97 new desktop wallpapers now?
> 
> What´s that R33 beast with the radiator in the trunk??? Was it the 'Nagisa Auto' R33? ...brutal


The 33 is the Kuruma Koubou Decide car, but it was being worked on by the Nagisa Auto mechanics during the day so I guess there must be some connection between the tuners....They were both extremely quick anyway.
The NAMS car was running a T88 but the KK Decide car was running twin low-mounts of some kind.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

How did the jun evo go?

where was the hks evo aswel?


----------



## AHSIRT2 (Oct 19, 2005)

AWESOME PICS!!!!!!

And is it just me or does someone have VVT......

Lucky bugger! YUMMO


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

two members on this board have it lol


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Great pics ... Thanks.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

AHSIRT2 said:


> AWESOME PICS!!!!!!
> 
> And is it just me or does someone have VVT......
> 
> Lucky bugger! YUMMO



And does someone have Nasty!! Ti. IC pipes!!!??


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Found some wallpapers and videoclips of the nagisa-auto r34 05 spec it's has allmost 
800 bhp but it's 30 bhp short of that 800 bhp figure.
A real beast on the track kills anything on track even 20b 3rotor powered rx7's
















http://big.freett.com/nams/05-2-27_okakoku_34gtr.wmv
http://big.freett.com/nams/05-2-15_cc_34gtr.wmv
 :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Who makes that widebody??
Cwest?


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing, we need more of that in america. hahaha


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

some smart motors


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

Fantastic set of pictures, just what the doctor ordered


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

I’m speechless! Great photos.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Richie said:


> Who makes that widebody??
> Cwest?


The nose is C-West.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Lots of nice cars!

Liked Hosaka Tuning Factory BNR34 looked very trackie!

I don't see any RE Amemiya cars there, am I wrong?

Cheers

Grant


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Love those pics!!! 
Does anyone know if the sklines run uprated water pumps when they put the radiator in the back?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

bit old but damn...those pics are awesome!

does a radiator work efficient enough (eg can the air/coolant make it back to engine quickly, please pm me the answer im really curious about this! or write it here!)?


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

Awsome pics,thanks for posting them.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Always fantastic pics  ,keep them coming :clap: ,cheers for sharing them with us:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This was from last year's Super Lap Battle.
Still nice to see them though.


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

They probably move the raiator to improve the weight bias. more to the 50/50 side.


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

I see a few chavs must have been here.....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Oo Skyline oO said:


> I see a few chavs must have been here.....


??
Chavs or Chaps?


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Chavvs, if you aint from the U.K i don't think you would get the joke....
Chavvs are basically British youths that decide it would be fun to destroy and deface everything anyone owns, hang around in places getting drunk and generally being the most annoying people in the universe, Plus they are always crashing in their cars and our insurance is going up.


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

ChavScum


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Oo Skyline oO said:


> Chavvs, if you aint from the U.K i don't think you would get the joke....
> Chavvs are basically British youths that decide it would be fun to destroy and deface everything anyone owns, hang around in places getting drunk and generally being the most annoying people in the universe, Plus they are always crashing in their cars and our insurance is going up.


Maybe I'm missing it????? whats "chavvs" go to do with this picture??? 


By the way... great set Hyrev..... never a bad shot from you.....


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I think he's trying to say that "chavs" stole the wheels in the skyline? haha 

Hyrev, I only saw very few pics from you for this years Time attack, did you only take a few or do you have more?


----------



## Oo Skyline oO (Dec 26, 2006)

Yea basically!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I sold the majority of my pics. 
Will let you know when they 
get published, about 2-3 months
from now (I think).

I had an understanding about 
Chavs, but did not consider my-
self a chav.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

[j]Desing said:


> I think he's trying to say that "chavs" stole the wheels in the skyline? haha


Haaa.... well now I undersatnd....we have those here to their called pieces of $hit.....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

RIPPMODS said:


> Haaa.... well now I undersatnd....we have those here to their called pieces of $hit.....


LMAO:bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------

